# Has Sinbad's ship arrived?



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

What's the good word? Not to stir anything up, but June 2nd was the projected landfall from China...


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Probably another few days. Shipping notification Scott shared projected the ship will dock in Toronto on June 7.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't wait to get stuck into that!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You know how long a sailing ship takes to sail from China to the great white north.:tongue:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Is there a way to hook up with Monarch as far as a retailer is concerned? 

I bought 24 Nosferatu's when they first came out directly from Scott. Is he still doing that for these kits?

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies

P.S. Is there still any Nossey's around AND what else is on the boat?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

*Riddler:* "Riddle me this Dynamic Duo: 'What's coming but never gets here?' ''

*Robin :* "Holy out of date you diabolical fiend! That's easy: 'Tomorrow'!

*Batman :* "Wrong Old Chum. The Correct answer is 'A Monarch Kit' ".



And all three laugh and laugh and laugh.

:jest::jest::jest:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...get the hook...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...get the hook...


....the one with the poisoned barb.....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> *Riddler:* "Riddle me this Dynamic Duo: 'What's coming but never gets here?' ''
> 
> *Robin :* "Holy out of date you diabolical fiend! That's easy: 'Tomorrow'!
> 
> ...


*LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sad but true... Holy slow boat from China Batman...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Sad but true... Holy slow boat from China Batman...


Maybe it got lost in the Bermuda Triangle:jest:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Interesting fact: more ships are lost OUTSIDE the Bermuda Triangle than inside it....totally fictionalized phenomenon.

But still, a funny comment 

Doc


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That and it's the totally wrong Ocean :freak:
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Maybe those two big rocks that crush back and forth got the ship


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That WAS a good one Jimmy! But I still have faith , rubber determination and nerves of steel. I know those rascals will show up soon!


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Let's hope nobody ever brings out a model of Scylla and Charybdis....you could just go out into the backyard and pick up two rocks and shake them....


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

otto said:


> I know those rascals will show up soon!


I betting the oil spill will hit my area before sinbad does:tongue:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Not for nothing, but I saw a picture on the board a while back of a bunch of kits in a diorama that included the Ghost of Castlemare. Did I miss the release of that one? If not, why would anyone think Sinbad would come out before the (three-or-four-years-waiting) Ghost?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> Not for nothing, but I saw a picture on the board a while back of a bunch of kits in a diorama that included the Ghost of Castlemare. Did I miss the release of that one? If not, why would anyone think Sinbad would come out before the (three-or-four-years-waiting) Ghost?


Nope the Ghost has yet to come out and as far as the rest comming out.Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Unbelievable.....
Mcdee


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

What's the good news McDee?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> *Riddler:* "Riddle me this Dynamic Duo: 'What's coming but never gets here?' ''
> 
> *Robin :* "Holy out of date you diabolical fiend! That's easy: 'Tomorrow'!
> 
> ...


*and the MOM jeklyll and hydes*,*of course..* *as in "what molds are made of what kits first, and not issued "??*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I emailed Scott earlier today and await his reply...
Maybe he's busy unloading a ship down at the docks as we speak
Patience my friends...
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well all I can say is I've got my Mega-hobby shopping cart locked & loaded with 2 Sinbads. But I'm not pushing the button until that "pre-order"caption goes away.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

*I'll see your two*



Jimmy B said:


> Well all I can say is I've got my Mega-hobby shopping cart locked & loaded with 2 Sinbads. But I'm not pushing the button until that "pre-order"caption goes away.


and raise you three Sinbads laddie buck. :hat::dude::wave::lol:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

And I'll raise you a Batmobile and a Red Knight of Vienna.
Father's Day's comin up and Daddy's going shoppin'
:roll::roll:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

You know, reading threads like this is probably why Pegasus plays their info so close to the sleeve.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Well all I can say is I've got my Mega-hobby shopping cart locked & loaded with 2 Sinbads. But I'm not pushing the button until that "pre-order"caption goes away.


DITTO:tongue:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

when, when, when, Oh when??????????????? It's almost in the middle of the month and past my birthday! Sad, just SAD!!!!!!!!!!

But when he gets here I'll be a happy CAMPER!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Rattrap said:


> You know, reading threads like this is probably why Pegasus plays their info so close to the sleeve.


its how any company SHOULD handle new releases. If you see a new Tamiya kit hyped at a hobby show, you can bet its in the box on its way from the factory and will be on the shelves in a month or so. They don't hype stuff months or years out. When its out... its out. People can't be disappointed if they don't know its coming.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> its how any company SHOULD handle new releases. If you see a new Tamiya kit hyped at a hobby show, you can bet its in the box on its way from the factory and will be on the shelves in a month or so. They don't hype stuff months or years out. When its out... its out. People can't be disappointed if they don't know its coming.


Perfectly worded djnick!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Basically ALL these kit companies "suck" when it comes to the accuracy of thier release dates, and its not totally thier fault...my only issue with the kit companies is that they shouldnt even put a release date of any kind on thier kits..they should just say "sometime this year".. whenever I see an "official release date"..I add 3-6 months more...and that , to me is outrageous, especially when the manufacturer demands payment up front... and the major reason, I believe is due to the manufacturing being done over seas...what they need to do, is get on the manufacturers for more accurate arrival dates..the manufacturers are working for the kit companies...and the kit companies should be calling the shots..not the manufacturer..I had the same thing with a part that I was having manufactured in china...I told them if I cant get an accurate arrival date, then I wont do it with them, and they dont get paid..they delivered within 2 weeks of thier target date that they quoted to me..money talks..

Z
*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Zzzzz


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I think people should read this great piece by CultTVman.
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=7397


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I sinned bad once, with a girl who sinned _good_!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

If Sinbad's Port of Entry is Toronto... maybe he's held up in a detention cell somewhere.. as we are all prepping for the G20 Summit up here and very suspicious of any odd looking individuals carrying swords.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Or all the anti-Muslim sentiment is causing problems! I posted sometime back about some guy on the Aurora Yahoo board ranting about that. The guy said Monarch was a terrorist organization and he was going to boycott them etc. He really went off the wall about it and was put down and dropped out of the group after everyone else called him a jerk. I have an uncle like that but I don't think that loony. But who knows, importing known Muslim terrorist models might be dangerous. Sinbad is ready to attack Christians with sword in hand in bloody combat.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A further note on Sinbad. CultTVMan has a complete article on the kit with pictures and a quick assembly. It is a great article to see what is in the box and get his opinion. It does look very nice. Take a look, he says it is going to be in stock in 1-3 weeks.

http://culttvman.com/main/


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> I think people should read this great piece by CultTVman.
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=7397


That's a very good and thoughtful piece, Trevor. Thanks for the link. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't know about anyone else but those sprues look good enough to eat!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Kit looks GREAT -- well worth waiting for.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I already did a complete tutorial on this kit and wips from a-z,, Its in the archives.

see it here for those who missed it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=249487

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=253844

Randy


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

rkoenn said:


> A further note on Sinbad. CultTVMan has a complete article on the kit with pictures and a quick assembly. It is a great article to see what is in the box and get his opinion. It does look very nice. Take a look, he says it is going to be in stock in 1-3 weeks.
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/


Yeah, I saw that.
Though I am wondering what happened to the yellow pieces?
I know at WF, the open box kit they had on the table had parts molded in a mustard yellow color as well as the green and brown.


----------

